# Sanitizing tubing?



## slopenutz (Oct 28, 2010)

Should the tubing be completely dry after running the sulfite solution through it? It is imposible to completely dry the tubing unless I sanitize the night before I rack. Up to this point I have been sanitizing just before racking so there is always some solution left in the autosiphon and tubing. I am just wondering if it is causing higher SO2 levels. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't think the drops left in the tubing will affect the SO2 levels enough to make a difference.

I run sulphite solution through mine - then shack them out a bit and run the wine through it.

When i am done i rinse them out - let dry - and then put them in my corkidor.


----------



## BobF (Oct 28, 2010)

I run sulfite through, wind-mill it & rack!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 28, 2010)

BobF said:


> I run sulfite through, wind-mill it & rack!



Same here. At most, I end up with under 10 ccs of solution. Not enough to affect anything.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 28, 2010)

BobF said:


> I run sulfite through, wind-mill it & rack!



That's funny - i do the same thing - but i couldn't think of the terminology to use!!

Will have to remember that


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> That's funny - i do the same thing - but i couldn't think of the terminology to use!!
> 
> Will have to remember that



Obviously, you have never seen THE WHO in concert. We should call it "Rodgering".


----------



## BobF (Oct 29, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Obviously, you have never seen THE WHO in concert. We should call it "Rodgering".


 
I'm pretty sure it was Pete


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah - can't say that i saw them in concert - i also can't say the i even knew who they were until now!! Just googled them


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - can't say that i saw them in concert - i also can't say the i even knew who they were until now!! Just googled them



KIDS!!!! 

In my day, we listened to REAL music.. (OH NO!!!! Now I have done it. I have now officially turned into my father!) 


Pete windmilled the guitar, Rodger windmilled the microphone (always had a cord in those days). I think that what Rodger did was closer to what is described above.


----------



## BobF (Oct 29, 2010)

JohnT said:


> KIDS!!!!
> 
> In my day, we listened to REAL music.. (OH NO!!!! Now I have done it. I have now officially turned into my father!)
> 
> ...


 
Pete was first. Rodger copied later for emphasis. Either way, that WAS the *real* heydey for music. I like LZ a lot better than The Who, but it's still the same era. My collection has been more or less the same for 20+ years.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

With a couple of exceptions, if they played Woodstock, I like them (except for the WINEY folk singers like Joan and Arlo)

I Like Joe Cocker, Canned Heat, and 10 Years After the best.


----------



## closetwine (Oct 29, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - can't say that i saw them in concert - i also can't say the i even knew who they were until now!! Just googled them



Ok, seriously?!? What planet are you from? Even my 2 yr old knows The Who! An my 4 yr old can sing their songs, that was more my dad's era but good music transends time. I gotta urge to go listen to Tommy now, than you as if I hadn't walked around sining that for 2 months.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 29, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Joe Cocker, Canned Heat, and 10 Years After the best.



No Lip Syncing There at Woodstock.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry off topic, just hang the tubing and let it drip dry. Spray a bit of sulfite thru it before starting again. Can't say when my tube was last dry.


----------



## KSmith3011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Who Are You talking about, My Generation? The Kids Are Alright with the new music. If you worry about it too much you will be in a real Quadrophenia. It's Hard but if you go By The Numbers for a Quick One, even Tommy can figure out Who's Next. Ugh, this email is beginning to look like an Endless Wire and my Face Dances from reading it.
Who is this band anyway?


----------



## closetwine (Oct 29, 2010)

KSmith3011 said:


> Who Are You talking about, My Generation? The Kids Are Alright with the new music. If you worry about it too much you will be in a real Quadrophenia. It's Hard but if you go By The Numbers for a Quick One, even Tommy can figure out Who's Next. Ugh, this email is beginning to look like an Endless Wire and my Face Dances from reading it.
> Who is this band anyway?



LOL, too much thought went into that!


----------

